# Selenocosmia/Phlogius sp. "Sarina" big female



## Steve Nunn (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi,
This Australian selenocosmiine is postmoult, at about 17cm or so, still growing nicely. She has one unbelievable "attitude" 













Cheers,
Steve


----------



## edesign (Jan 8, 2006)

very nice T :drool: 

It's almost 7"? How big do they get?


----------



## Ronj (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow
Very nice color and still growing!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## David_F (Jan 8, 2006)

That is one beautiful spider, Steve. :drool: :clap:


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 8, 2006)

edesign said:
			
		

> It's almost 7"? How big do they get?


Hi,
In the wild, a little larger, not much more then that. These are the biggest representatives from the theraphosids in Australia, _S.crassipes_ gets a little thicker set, hence a slightly larger species.

Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 8, 2006)

From another angle:







The male:







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Jan 8, 2006)

It is a very beaytiful T. I wish I can buy couple of them in US.

Smok.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 8, 2006)

CFNSmok.PL said:
			
		

> It is a very beaytiful T. I wish I can buy couple of them in US.


Soon enough, this species will be available in the US 

Steve


----------



## Wolfy72 (Jan 8, 2006)

I Want One !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## common spider (Jan 9, 2006)

I agree I want one also.Man the color is just to die for.



:drool:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice! I love the Selenocosmia sp. that you guys have out there in Australia.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,
Adult female:







Steve


----------



## tarsier (Jun 8, 2006)

very beautiful spiders :drool:


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jun 8, 2006)

Great pics there steve i especially like the last and the second last picture

My largest girl of this sp was ok in temperament for ages even before and after she layed a sac then she moulted and went nutso lol

I let this guy break his cherry with her night before last he did a great job to especially for his first time out, he's another champion stud in the makings lol


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Kyle,
That's a good looking male there, I could use him when you're done  Have I got any males you can use?? sp.5?? pq118??? will trade 

How big is he?? I've got a large 18cm female here I want to breed (really good sac from her last year), a couple of others at 17cm or so.

Steve


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 8, 2006)

They're extremly nice looking, congrats!


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jun 8, 2006)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi Kyle,
> That's a good looking male there, I could use him when you're done  Have I got any males you can use?? sp.5?? pq118??? will trade
> 
> How big is he?? I've got a large 18cm female here I want to breed (really good sac from her last year), a couple of others at 17cm or so.
> ...


Sure You can use him he's a good size to would be perfect for ya big girl. 
Have you got an sp.4 male im chasing one of those and i could prolly use the sp.5 male but not sure yet i'l pm ya bout this


----------



## SICKBOY (Apr 1, 2008)

I just got a Phlogius sp. "Eunice" and I'm in Canada which I think is harder to get species than the US so the Australian species are making their way around the world.  Paid $60 for 1/2"  My dealer said that these species are not very desired and don't sell very well.  I am a big fan of Australian species though.


----------



## von_z (Apr 1, 2008)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi,
> This Australian selenocosmiine is postmoult, at about 17cm or so, still growing nicely. She has one unbelievable "attitude"
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who can not view any of Steve's pics?  I only see red x's.


----------



## pinktoe23 (Apr 1, 2008)

von_z said:


> Am I the only one who can not view any of Steve's pics?  I only see red x's.


That's because he probably deleted them. This thread is 2 years old...


----------



## von_z (Apr 2, 2008)

pinktoe23 said:


> That's because he probably deleted them. This thread is 2 years old...


Good point, lol.  I didn't look at the dates.  My bad


----------

